# First Home Theater Set-up!!!



## foto69man (Apr 7, 2011)

So...I got a deal on an AVR. Got the Yamaha RX-V2067 at a reasonable price, like $500 below retail price. Looking at getting the Optoma HD20, and ceiling mount it. Here are pics of my living room, with the lighting being 100% controllable. Would this projector work you think? Or is there one more suitable? For now looking at using blackout curtain as a screen till I find a better screen/priced screen










The three circles are the spots I think I could put the projector


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

As I recall, the optima doesn't have much in the way of lens adjustment, so you'll need to be pretty mug dead on the screen.


----------



## foto69man (Apr 7, 2011)

eugovector said:


> As I recall, the optima doesn't have much in the way of lens adjustment, so you'll need to be pretty mug dead on the screen.


when you say dead on, do you mean straight out from the screen, no angle?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, straight on. I knew "dead on" was an ambiguous term, but my brain was sputtering trying to come up with a better one.


----------



## foto69man (Apr 7, 2011)

eugovector said:


> Yes, straight on. I knew "dead on" was an ambiguous term, but my brain was sputtering trying to come up with a better one.


It's ok, it's after 9pm here...having a jack and coke, so sputtering too.

So other than dead on, which I can handle...any other negative you can think of?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

As long as you can control your light, nothing on the projector side. Centering your speaker placement a little more may help with audio quality if you are willing to block a portion of that window with a screen. Generally speaking, you want your audio placement as symmetrical as possible to keep the speak/wall interactions constant from channel to channel. So people, myself included, do off-set by 6" or so to keep model interactions as a minimum, but this can be largely dependent on your individual set-up/room.


----------



## foto69man (Apr 7, 2011)

eugovector said:


> As long as you can control your light, nothing on the projector side. Centering your speaker placement a little more may help with audio quality if you are willing to block a portion of that window with a screen. Generally speaking, you want your audio placement as symmetrical as possible to keep the speak/wall interactions constant from channel to channel. So people, myself included, do off-set by 6" or so to keep model interactions as a minimum, but this can be largely dependent on your individual set-up/room.


I don't actually open that window much, so yeah I could cover a portion of it. Now I have to start deciding/thinking about speakers. So many decisions...lol :dumbcrazy:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

It's an ongoing process that's never really done as long as you're susceptible to the upgraditis bug. The important part is just to go in with a plan.


----------

